

Forget Oracle's Latest Java Patch  - sonabinu
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2013/01/13/forget-oracles-latest-java-patch-just-kill-the-program-in-your-browser-for-good/

======
dragonbonheur
Out of curiosity, could anybody tell me more about Python's vulnerabilities?
Python runs on bytecodes too, is multi-platform, so why aren't there just as
many exploits since Python is older than Java?

Edit: Google shows 2.51M results for "Java security exploit" versus 5.03M for
"Python security exploit".

